

First Evernote alternative client for Mac - alternote
http://alternoteapp.com

======
alternote
Hey guys! We’re developing an alternative Mac client for Evernote and we
wanted to know your opinion of what features you would want to have in a note-
taking app.

Also, subscribe for our news, we’re starting private beta-test soon.

------
SashaRakovets
Looks great, waiting for release!

